# underwater flounder



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

fishfeeder flounder


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

good picture looks like a pretty good flounder too


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Good pic and nice flatty,thanks for shareing.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool :takephoto!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice pic man! How many did you wind up with total? That looks like a Starfire. Mine are whiter they seem like. Still you were able to spot it, good aim too! I try to go for the head myself, I used to aim for the gill, but I find a head shot saves a lot more meat!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Her is how I like to see the Flounder!!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *sealark (5/7/2008)*Her is how I like to see the Flounder!!


That's a cool pic...if it weren't for the eyes and mouth, he'd be part of the bottom. He definitely has his "cloaking" device on.


----------

